# Most Anticipated Novels of 2013



## Steerpike (Jun 27, 2013)

Science Fiction and Fantasy. A lot of these look pretty good. Any of them on your list?

Top 20 Most Anticipated Fantasy and Scifi Novels of July '13 | The Ranting Dragon


----------



## Ankari (Jun 28, 2013)

Of all those on the list, _The Thousand Names_ caught my eye. It just goes to show you how much a good title and cover can draw readers.

I'll wait on buying it, though. Getting through _Unfettered._


----------



## Scribble (Jun 28, 2013)

A couple there jumped out at me.

New Earth by Ben Bova - an old SF master, sounds like a good yarn.

The Thousand Names by Django Wexler - I haven't read a good fighting fantasy in a while, this sounds pretty good. I have on my list to read Saladin Ahmed's Crescent Moon first.

Elisha Barber by E.C. Ambrose - it seems from the blurb this might be very well researched (medieval barber techniques, etc...) sounds interesting.

Cold Copper by Devon Monk - I've been slow to get hooked on steampunk, but this one might be an entry for me.


----------



## Xaysai (Jun 28, 2013)

_White Trash Zombie Apocalypse_ will be an instant classic.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nope. None of those are on my list.
I did look forward to Hunted by Kevin Hearne. Released the end of June. Already through it. Now I have to wait for Hearne's next release.


----------

